# why can you smell weed through sealed plastic bags



## stephaniesloan (Jul 20, 2011)

i watched a police programme where they stopped an idiot for driving with no insurance and when they were talking to the driver the cops noticed there was a smell in the car of weed, they searched the boot and lo and behold a large cardboard box with about 3 kilos in it. but it was all separated in to sealed bags, you know the resealable type ones, did they smell it from their clothes or what.


----------



## Bonghostage (Jul 20, 2011)

Smell tends to escape plastic baggies, unless they're "smelly proof" and even then you can still smell it sometimes


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 20, 2011)

its whats called permieble, soft plastic is permieble


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seal-able bags aren't air tight. You might think they are, but they are not. Wanna test it for yourself? Put some bud in a seal-able bag and seal it tight while pressing all the air out of it. It should look vacuum packed and nice and tight. Now wait an hour and go back and look at the bag. It won't be vacuum packed anymore and will have air in it.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 20, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> Seal-able bags aren't air tight. You might think they are, but they are not. Wanna test it for yourself? Put some bud in a seal-able bag and seal it tight while pressing all the air out of it. It should look vacuum packed and nice and tight. Now wait an hour and go back and look at the bag. It won't be vacuum packed anymore and will have air in it.


right, so if you vacuum pack it to transport it then it wont smell?

or thicker plastic like the the type used for damp proofing, or grow room walls.

or is there a way he could have moved it without cops smelling it.


----------



## mattman (Jul 20, 2011)

there is still pores even in vacuum sealed bags... a Seal will usually last 2-3 hours, then you have to revac....


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 20, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> right, so if you vacuum pack it to transport it then it wont smell?
> 
> or thicker plastic like the the type used for damp proofing, or grow room walls.
> 
> or is there a way he could have moved it without cops smelling it.


There are things you can do to keep cops from smelling it, but the dogs are a bit more difficult to hide from. About the only way to hide from a dog is to cover the smell with another smell, like coffee. 

"The percentage of the dog's brain that is devoted to analyzing smells is actually 40 times larger than that of a human! It's been estimated that dogs can identify smells somewhere between 1,000 to 10,000 times better than nasally challenged humans can."


----------



## Pureblood89 (Jul 20, 2011)

Fun Fact: Dogs can't smell through wax.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 20, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> There are things you can do to keep cops from smelling it, but the dogs are a bit more difficult to hide from. About the only way to hide from a dog is to cover the smell with another smell, like coffee.
> 
> "The percentage of the dog's brain that is devoted to analyzing smells is actually 40 times larger than that of a human! It's been estimated that dogs can identify smells somewhere between 1,000 to 10,000 times better than nasally challenged humans can."


yes but it was a cop not a dog.

what can i do when i want to move my dope in the car and i want to keep it smell proof from a cop.

none of this seal it in wax carry on, we need to be realistic here.


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's not that difficult. I agree wax works great. Take a scented 3-wick candle. Slice off the bottom, hollow it out, shove your bag in there, melt the wax back to the bottom. Throw the candle in a gift bag or something and you're golden.


Otherwise, you can always bury a small bag in a can of coffee. The smell of the coffee is enough to throw anyone off, but having cans of coffee in your trunk looks a little suspicious.


----------



## novice11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the candle idea.

I would bet plenty the dog would find the weed in coffee.


----------



## mattman (Jul 20, 2011)

putting your grass in coffee beans does jack shit.... if you were to take mustard/ketchup/mayonnaise/peanut butter and mix it all up, if a dog could talk he would known what EACH ingredient was within your concoction.


----------



## mrmadcow (Jul 20, 2011)

3 keys of good stinky bud might have been noticeable to a cop if poorly bagged. or the idiot just finished a bowl.
a glass jar w/ a good lid will seal the smell but you also have to remember not to contaminate the jar or yourself by touching anything w/ fingers that smell of weed.


----------



## mattman (Jul 20, 2011)

guy in a county above mine, got pulled over b/c the cops were "suspicious"... they asked to search his car, he declined, they brought dogs and ran em around his car.... dogs barked and they then searched his car found 190 pounds of high grade... hes now facing 50 years in court, but will most likely get out of it b/c he said fuck no u cant search, they had no grounds to search until the brought the dogs and did their shit.


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Jul 20, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> There are things you can do to keep cops from smelling it, but the dogs are a bit more difficult to hide from. About the only way to hide from a dog is to cover the smell with another smell, like coffee.
> 
> "The percentage of the dog's brain that is devoted to analyzing smells is actually 40 times larger than that of a human! It's been estimated that dogs can identify smells somewhere between 1,000 to 10,000 times better than nasally challenged humans can."


a dog can smell weed in a gas tank full of gas


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jul 20, 2011)

mattman said:


> guy in a county above mine, got pulled over b/c the cops were "suspicious"... they asked to search his car, he declined, they brought dogs and ran em around his car.... dogs barked and they then searched his car found 190 pounds of high grade... hes now facing 50 years in court, but will most likely get out of it b/c he said fuck no u cant search, they had no grounds to search until the brought the dogs and did their shit.


The dogs gave the cops "probable cause" to search by "signaling to the cops something was in there. Happens all the time


----------



## DuMpSteRLoVe216 (Jul 20, 2011)

mattman said:


> guy in a county above mine, got pulled over b/c the cops were "suspicious"... they asked to search his car, he declined, they brought dogs and ran em around his car.... dogs barked and they then searched his car found 190 pounds of high grade... hes now facing 50 years in court, but will most likely get out of it b/c he said fuck no u cant search, they had no grounds to search until the brought the dogs and did their shit.


if he was going through a check point the dogs are enough to search.i beat a trafficking case(186 x pills)becuz of illegal search and seizure my lawyer said if u are crossing a check point they can search,luckily i wasnt


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 20, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> i watched a police programme where they stopped an idiot for driving with no insurance and when they were talking to the driver the cops noticed there was a smell in the car of weed, they searched the boot and lo and behold a large cardboard box with about 3 kilos in it. but it was all separated in to sealed bags, you know the resealable type ones, did they smell it from their clothes or what.


If you put that plastic bag under a microscope, you will find a magnification point that shows microscopic holes in the plastic bag, it's at a molecular level for the PVC. Scent particles can escape but water particles are too large. This is why a sniffer dog can smell the stuff through barrels, it's sensitivity is at such a heightened state that it can detect at molecular levels the scent.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 20, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> The dogs gave the cops "probable cause" to search by "signaling to the cops something was in there. Happens all the time


The handler often goads the dog to frenzy, its a game they play, the dog and his handler that is. Its simply hide and seek for him..


----------



## mrmadcow (Jul 20, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> The dogs gave the cops "probable cause" to search by "signaling to the cops something was in there. Happens all the time


 I wonder how many false hits the dogs make. my mother in law lives on US/Canadian border & they have been on a drug bust frenzy. 2x in the last few weeks she has rolled up on roadblocks and had the dogs "hit" on her car so they searched it. found nothing, she doesn't smoke. suspect the dogs were smelling her dog's scent, it was in heat & in the car earlier in the day of both searches.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 21, 2011)

mrmadcow said:


> I wonder how many false hits the dogs make. my mother in law lives on US/Canadian border & they have been on a drug bust frenzy. 2x in the last few weeks she has rolled up on roadblocks and had the dogs "hit" on her car so they searched it. found nothing, she doesn't smoke. suspect the dogs were smelling her dog's scent, it was in heat & in the car earlier in the day of both searches.


hm now thats a good idea

a van with 8 dogs in heat in it, the little hairy fucker will be too horny running round the van looking for his legover, the smell of a bit cannabis will be the least of his problems the rampant little devil.

but knowing my luck the search dog would be a nasty little bitch.

and someone suggested sealing my dope in a candle, how do i get the yield from 50 plants in to a candle.


----------



## mrmadcow (Jul 21, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> ........and someone suggested sealing my dope in a candle, how do i get the yield from 50 plants in to a candle.


 big fucking candles? LOL think mason jars
a dog or 8 in heat will cause the police dog to go off on your car & give cause for a search. unless you are clean, dont you want to avoid this?


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 21, 2011)

mattman said:


> putting your grass in coffee beans does jack shit.... if you were to take mustard/ketchup/mayonnaise/peanut butter and mix it all up, if a dog could talk he would known what EACH ingredient was within your concoction.


You are correct. I think alot of these folks watched Beverly Hills Cop too many times...


----------



## tet1953 (Jul 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> If you put that plastic bag under a microscope, you will find a magnification point that shows microscopic holes in the plastic bag, it's at a molecular level for the PVC. Scent particles can escape but water particles are too large. This is why a sniffer dog can smell the stuff through barrels, it's sensitivity is at such a heightened state that it can detect at molecular levels the scent.


Yep, same principle that causes helium balloons to lose their helium over time; passing through the gaps.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

Because we now know that scent particles are able to permiate any substance it boils things down to time factor. How long will it take for the smell to permiate through my defenses and how long do I have to transport the product. Smuggling kilo bricks of Swazi "Rooi bart" to the UK required sealing the brick in an epoxy or polymer resin, always ensuring at leat a half inch of resin around the brick and once dried then placing that in a bag of o3 filled gas and sealed then one more bag with o3 for good measure. o3 is the only thing that will kill off the scent particles before it has the time to permiate further. The whole lot is then boxed along with household crap and sent to a friend who owns a courier company. 

Now you know some secrets to smuggling...

PS. o3 is ozone for the uninitiated..


----------



## tet1953 (Jul 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> Because we now know that scent particles are able to permiate any substance it boils things down to time factor. How long will it take for the smell to permiate through my defenses and how long do I have to transport the product. Smuggling kilo bricks of Swazi "Rooi bart" to the UK required sealing the brick in an epoxy or polymer resin, always ensuring at leat a half inch of resin around the brick and once dried then placing that in a bag of o3 filled gas and sealed then one more bag with o3 for good measure. o3 is the only thing that will kill off the scent particles before it has the time to permiate further. The whole lot is then boxed along with household crap and sent to a friend who owns a courier company.
> 
> Now you know some secrets to smuggling...
> 
> PS. o3 is ozone for the uninitiated..


For anybody who's interested, it's kinda neat how ozone does what it does. I'm am not a chemist but I read up on it one day, pretty interesting. O3 is pretty unstable, it will lose that extra atom of O pretty easily, becoming plain O2 again. So, then you got this single atom of O floating around (I believe they call it a free radical). This atom of O will bind very easily to lots of molecules, including those that cause strong smells. Well, when that atom of O binds up with whatever, the whatever is no longer the same thing, chemically. Poof! smell gone.

So it doesn't cover anything up, it totally eliminates it by changing its chemical structure. Cool eh?


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> For anybody who's interested, it's kinda neat how ozone does what it does. I'm am not a chemist but I read up on it one day, pretty interesting. O3 is pretty unstable, it will lose that extra atom of O pretty easily, becoming plain O2 again. So, then you got this single atom of O floating around (I believe they call it a free radical). This atom of O will bind very easily to lots of molecules, including those that cause strong smells. Well, when that atom of O binds up with whatever, the whatever is no longer the same thing, chemically. Poof! smell gone.
> 
> So it doesn't cover anything up, it totally eliminates it by changing its chemical structure. Cool eh?


BINGO......it changes it on a molecular level making it unrecognisable....


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 21, 2011)

this is getting complicated, even though it is probably easy to smuggle the smelly stuff with the O3, i think sealed jars are the way to keep it in the car.
it wont keep the dogs at bay but that jobsworth promotion seeking young cops nose will not be bothering him.


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> this is getting complicated, even though it is probably easy to smuggle the smelly stuff with the O3, i think sealed jars are the way to keep it in the car.
> it wont keep the dogs at bay but that jobsworth promotion seeking young cops nose will not be bothering him.


We are talking about different things here, you are talking about a small amount from one county or state to the next, whereas I talking country to country, International. So yes that may be a bit much unless it was vast quantities that would be better off having the OTT treatment. 

Either way though the young gun cop takes his cues from the dog and without fail the dog will smell the jar, the weed and even the last thing you had in the jar before the weed, say biscuits. 

I'm all for sound reasonable reasoning and if it's a good call to drive with a jar then I say go for it. It's all down to a percentage at the end of the day. What are the chances of me getting caught considering the factors......always a tiny one.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

Coffee is a myth as many pointed out. Smelly Bags work great for keeping the sink from the noses of humans. Dramatic. 
I wonder if anyone's tried taking a package and surrounding the package with activated charcoal.

I believe a sealed wax jar is safe, as is a sealed mason jar. Scent particles are not able to pass through "any substance." That's also a myth.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 21, 2011)

TJames said:


> Coffee is a myth as many pointed out. Smelly Bags work great for keeping the sink from the noses of humans. Dramatic.
> I wonder if anyone's tried taking a package and surrounding the package with activated charcoal.
> 
> I believe a sealed wax jar is safe, as is a sealed mason jar. Scent particles are not able to pass through "any substance." That's also a myth.


 
i certainly do not think that a dog can smell through glass.

but the metal or plastic lid, or even the rubber, silicon, or plastic seal, then who knows.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

The whole purpose of a mason jar is for absolute airtight seal. Pull a vacuum and come back in a few years. Still under vacuum. The biggest smell source would be surface contamination from someone's hand on the jar surface


----------



## kanx (Jul 21, 2011)

Apparently the smell can "soak threw" given enough time.

However I would imagine if you double seal with a JML vac sealer , that would seal the smell alot better than just the zip lock bags.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

kanx said:


> Apparently the smell can "soak threw" given enough time.
> 
> However I would imagine if you double seal with a JML vac sealer , that would seal the smell alot better than just the zip lock bags.


Soak through what? A bag? Yes, certainly. Through a sealed mason jar? No.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of those dogs are trained to "indicate" on signal, if the cops are getting tired of the dog not finding anything and have a hunch youre hiding something.. A 2 peice lid on a glass jar inside of a candle! Some anti-mosquito candles are large enough to fit a jar inside. ....truth be told, you could put it in your tires and they'll still find it. If the dog indicates, they'll destroy your property recklessly, regardless to their findings. And as far as the guy who said he'll get off because the dogs found it and not the cops, thats their loophole. according to police, police dogs are always right and arent taught to lie. the dog is their legal passage to have their way with your car, even if youre innocent. the bottom line is: now they have youre weed and it was in your car. which is a crime.


----------



## THENUMBER1022 (Jul 21, 2011)

although I recall an instance where I just cleaned my car, and had qp in the trunk. pulled over for 74 in a 65, and he called the k9. k9 indicated and they ripped the car apart, but without a key - the trunk is safe. the k9 never indicated towards the trunk.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

THENUMBER1022 said:


> A lot of those dogs are trained to "indicate" on signal...


Not the case at all. Absolute Urban legend.



THENUMBER1022 said:


> according to police, police dogs are always right and arent taught to lie.


 Dogs can get it wrong for sure. Not infallible. They don't signal on a hamburger, steak females in heat, etc. They may get distracted by food and poon, but do not signal.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Jul 21, 2011)

they tried all the above ways on mythbusters and they all got busted! except the female dog in heat, they sprayed the scent from a bitch it heat on someone further down the cue and the dog was distracted so much that the handler gave up! BUT he went and got a female dog who found it straight away, lol


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

If any of you think a dog will not sniff through glass then think again my friends, I grew up with extended family, a cousin that joined the South African Police dog squad as a handler and they can smell any scent trained to recognise through almost anything, including barrels of oil, fat, wax, petroleum. 

Anyone thinking glass is not permiable or almost anything else widely available is a fool. But hey what do I know, I've only been there done that and now thanking my lucky stars able to wear the t-shirt.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

RobsterB: You are mixing two episodes. The first was a really, really flawed episode looking at tracking dogs (nose) as they did not account for surface contamination when the dog searched. You can't smell through glass.

The second episode looked at what distracts a guard dog (different training) and yes, an un-focused dog is distracted by environmental factors.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> If any of you think a dog will not sniff through glass then think again my friends,


Preposterous, tee-shirt or not


----------



## newworldicon (Jul 21, 2011)

TJames said:


> Preposterous, tee-shirt or not


Keep watching mybusters buddy...whatever you say Mr.Experience. unsubscribed.


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

Shocking some of the urban legends propogated online. You can easily contaminate the exterior of a jar. Place a material in a glass mason jar, seal properly, bleach the outside to destroy organic molecules and run the test. No Smell.

Here's another test: Fill a mason jar with the smallest atom - Hydrogen. Come back in 100 years. Still filled with Hydrogen. If the smallest atom can't pass through glass, a hugely complicated molecule that stinks has no chance.

More proof: a light bulb is simply a glass vessel under vacuum. If small air molecules (still smaller than stinky molecules) can't pass through glass after years and years, you can be sure glass is safe.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in an area that sits on the southern border where there are border patrol check points on every road out of these major cities. People have tried and try a bunch of crazy things and most to no avail. The dogs are not only trained to smell narcotics but other scents associated with smuggling. One of the more popular ways I've seen it come in is through 'grease packs' Many layers of plastic then grease then plastic then grease and oil. Talk about a mess opening up, escpecially if you are not wanting to destroy what is inside 
One thing I must givec the method I've seen them on this side of the checkpoints so it must doing something...


----------



## TJames (Jul 21, 2011)

The issue is surface contamination of not only the containers, but the drivers, the vehicle, the packing materials, etc. It only takes a few molecules, but there are millions all over everything around the container. A dog will smell this and hit. Then men root around to find


----------



## mrmadcow (Jul 21, 2011)

TJames said:


> .... The biggest smell source would be surface contamination from someone's hand on the jar surface





TJames said:


> The issue is surface contamination of not only the containers, but the drivers, the vehicle, the packing materials, etc. It only takes a few molecules, but there are millions all over everything around the container. A dog will smell this and hit. Then men root around to find


agreed



TJames said:


> Not the case at all. Absolute Urban legend. Dogs can get it wrong for sure. Not infallible. They don't signal on a hamburger, steak females in heat, etc. They may get distracted by food and poon, but do not signal.


 not sure I agree w/ this.as stated b4 my mother in law(almost 70) got searched twice in past month right after her dog was in the car(in heat).the county/state/town is doing a big crackdown on smugglers & set up roadblocks to check for sobriety, illegal plates/stickers,ect & have added Dogs to sniff outside the car. she has gone through several times w/out a problem.-5 yr old car bought new & she doesn't associate w/ any drug users other than younger family members and none have been in car this summer. she did go though 1 earlier this month w/ the dog but it was b4 she went into heat(the dog- not ma  )
also a buddy is a state trooper & he has told a story about putting "doe in heat" hunting scent on another instructors shoe when the were training w/ dogs to get the dogs to hit on the target.


----------



## TJames (Jul 22, 2011)

Let me just say that I train dogs and am quite familiar with this process. There is a very specific set of scents they are trained to hit on. They may be interested / distracted in smelling some poon, but they will not signal their handler that they smell weed. Unless the rookie handler simply states the dog signalled ( handler error or he lied)


----------



## 80degreez (Jul 22, 2011)

there is no way to mask the scent from a dog. the only way is to deceive the handler.
try packing your vehicle up as if you were going to a bbq when transporting, vacuum sealed bag within the ground beef on the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## TJames (Jul 22, 2011)

You can seal up a vessel, but the truck and occupants are already covered in smell. As well, if they want to search they will. They can always cheat.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 22, 2011)

newworldicon said:


> If any of you think a dog will not sniff through glass then think again my friends, I grew up with extended family, a cousin that joined the South African Police dog squad as a handler and they can smell any scent trained to recognise through almost anything, including barrels of oil, fat, wax, petroleum.
> 
> Anyone thinking glass is not permiable or almost anything else widely available is a fool. But hey what do I know, I've only been there done that and now thanking my lucky stars able to wear the t-shirt.


 
glass cannot be permeable, bottles of alcohol wine, whiskey, etc,etc, have been found at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years and when opened 100% uncontaminated although would be unwise to consume.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 22, 2011)

TJames said:


> You can seal up a vessel, but the truck and occupants are already covered in smell. As well, if they want to search they will. They can always cheat.


this is the way i am going to go.

i am gonna seal my stuff in glass vacuum mason jars and then clean the jars with bleach.

i am then gonna shower and change my clothes.

i am then going to hide the jars in my car and make sure i dont break the speed limit and my car is all legal.

hopefully i can get the dope to the destination in two days. 

if not.

by the time i get out you will be delivering your dope in space ships.


----------



## TJames (Jul 22, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> glass cannot be permeable, bottles of alcohol wine, whiskey, etc,etc, have been found at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years and when opened 100% uncontaminated although would be unwise to consume.


Good example. Heavy osmotic potential given the salt in the water and alcohol in the bottle.


----------



## TJames (Jul 22, 2011)

Stephnieslloan, take the jars outside then bleach, then open a fresh baggie for temp transport. Wear latex gloves. You'll still be risking molecules coming off you and your clothes. So keep that in mind. When you get to the car carefully dump the jar from the baggie without touching it and back away. Even after all of that you risk surface contamination.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Jul 23, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> this is the way i am going to go.
> 
> i am gonna seal my stuff in glass vacuum mason jars and then clean the jars with bleach.
> 
> ...


GL man make sure all your lights are workin' on your car....In some states you can get pullled over for having a license plate out too so check that.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> glass cannot be permeable, bottles of alcohol wine, whiskey, etc,etc, have been found at the bottom of the ocean for hundreds of years and when opened 100% uncontaminated although would be unwise to consume.


also no-one knows how long it takes for glass to biodegrade and no one will ever be around long enough to find out, you could put a piece of glass somewhere and get future generations to keep checking it but the possibility is it may take up to or over a million years.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jul 23, 2011)

Glass is sand stupid it erodes


----------



## sparky1 (Jul 23, 2011)

who says the dog smelled anything? the fucking cop! whether or not the dog smells shit ... its the cop that decides just what the dog is "saying"
dirty lying bastards... im not a fan of the FHP


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Glass is sand stupid it erodes


What reason do you have to come here with the attitude? Nice conversation and then you come along with the mouth.


----------



## tet1953 (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> What reason do you have to come here with the attitude? Nice conversation and then you come along with the mouth.


I think the reason some people do that is that they have the misguided perception that if they can somehow denegrate the other person it will make their argument stronger. Too bad though because whenever I see posts like that I just tune them out regardless of how valid their point may be.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

That's a very good point and I'm sure that's true. Thank you for your wise words. There's really no reason not to stay civil.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Glass is sand stupid it erodes


 
never heard so much crap in my life.

glass is sand that has been melted in to a liquid at 3600c (6012f).

sand is the erosion of rock you twat.

a sand castle can be eroded by the sea in seconds idiot.

if you want a bottle made of sand your welcome to it.

glass is non biodegradable and non permeable.

how does that grab you by the short and curlys.


----------



## watchhowIdoit (Jul 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Glass is sand stupid it erodes


Not on its own, erosion is the results of outside influences. If its protected from the elements scientific therorists say it will last on the order 10 to the 10th power, billions of years........


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow. What an interesting statistic!. Thanks for that.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

watchhowIdoit said:


> Not on its own, erosion is the results of outside influences. If its protected from the elements scientific therorists say it will last on the order 10 to the 10th power, billions of years........


who gives a f**K about erosion, we are taking about glass being able to be penetrated by liquids, and gasses, taking about the biodegration of glass was a key element to prove how robust it is, and my view is to biodegrade it can take a million years, if i want to erode it i can do it very quickly with a sand blaster and erosion is not the issue.

the issue here is to prove if glass is the best material to deter a dog from smelling gasses through the material and most of the people in this discussion say that it is perfect for the job, but to go one better is to vaccum the contents. 
so steer away from saying glass is sand, because glass is not sand, it was silica sand and we all know this without you telling us otherwise.

it is like saying your 50" plasma tv screen is sand, and for you to say this is totally stupid.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> it is like saying your 50&quot; plasma tv screen is sand, and for you to say this is totally stupid.


That's funny!


----------



## sparky1 (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry for the mouth... surely didnt mean to offend. there IS reason for the strong opinion though. ive been alerted on and they found jack- i never roll dirty. it was my moms car for crying out loud... and i had been clean for days... there was no smell.
my old man is a retired statie... and he will tell you the same thing i just said. i was just a little riled up cause the topic is so close to me... again sorry for the mouth, ill try to clean it up


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Statie or not, that is urban legend. A cop is not a lab. He has an opinion and is repeating what he's heard. Do you really think cops want us to know glass is impermeable?


----------



## sparky1 (Jul 23, 2011)

thats not what im saying... whether the dog truely alerts or not... the cop says he DID. profile me for wearing a tye-dye. you see what im saying? 
... and it can happen to YOU too, cat. i dont know about where you live... but the fuzz dont play by the rules here in sunny florida, if they want to pull you over they dont need a real reason... they will make one up later... and it will stick


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Ah! I understand your point. I agree 100%. Absolutely 100%


----------



## Beansly (Jul 23, 2011)

Everything (we stoners commonly hold weed in) is porous on a microscopic level and given enough time, will eventually leak. That's why if you're gonna transport a quantity, it's best not to pack it until the day of the move.

I'm not sure about glass being impermeable, but I'd assume the seal (rubber gasket) would eventually be permeated.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Not glass, metal and likely glazed ceramic...


----------



## HankDank (Jul 23, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Glass is sand stupid it erodes


i've heard some stupid shit but..man..this one takes the cake


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it boils down to people liking to repeat what they've heard or read. The internet is great and while it the greatest access to free information, it is also most certainly the greatest access to misinformation.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Everything (we stoners commonly hold weed in) is porous on a microscopic level and given enough time, will eventually leak. That's why if you're gonna transport a quantity, it's best not to pack it until the day of the move.
> 
> I'm not sure about glass being impermeable, but I'd assume the seal (rubber gasket) would eventually be permeated.


yes this is true, and this is why mason jars work on a vacuum, so the air on the inside is sucking in away from the outside so you cannot smell anything through the seal, to smell something you would have to be on the inside of the jar as the air is being forced toward the inside, clever eh!! this stops you smelling something from the rubber seal so in other words if the dog was on the inside of the jar and the drugs were on the outside of the jar he would smell the drugs as now we have a reverse vacuum.

once the vacuum on the inside has leaked the dog can then smell the contents.

i am only relaying to you what others have said on the issue here, and it seems to me to be common sense that if the drugs are vacuumed in the bottle or jar and the outside is thoroughly cleaned and bleached the cop will then let you go.

you see they do not search your car in the uk when they stop you unless your car has a drugs flag alert attached to it, or they smell something suspicious.

in the us i think they will search your car for whatever reason they feel like especially if your travelling a far distance, i cannot see a local person getting the same search treatment.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

so i think we all agree, that plastic bags are a no no for smells, it is making me wonder if my growroom is smelling through the plastic walls and i have totally sealed it, it probably does but the plastic is quite thick.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

Could be. Carbon scrubbing is important IMHO


----------



## tet1953 (Jul 23, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> so i think we all agree, that plastic bags are a no no for smells, it is making me wonder if my growroom is smelling through the plastic walls and i have totally sealed it, it probably does but the plastic is quite thick.


For dogs or people? Chances are if you don't smell it nobody else does either. On the other hand, if dogs are in your building or near your grow looking for weed, you're pretty much screwed at that point aren't you?


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

TJames said:


> Could be. Carbon scrubbing is important IMHO


yes well i have a landing outside my front door with a locked door to the main lift area as i live in a tower block, and there are another 2 doors on the landing, and another three neighbours at the other end of the lift area, the last thing i need are my two neighbours sniffing out my plants and 10 foot grow room and reporting me to the cops. 

i have the landing window jammed open 1 inch and i have an airfreshener on the landing too.

i am lucky one neighbour is an old lady, and the other is a middle aged lady and we get on fine.


----------



## TJames (Jul 23, 2011)

tet1953 is right on the money. All you can do is keep humans from smelling. If a cop was walking his dog for some reason, you're toast.


----------



## chevyfan1a4 (Jul 23, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> There are things you can do to keep cops from smelling it, but the dogs are a bit more difficult to hide from. About the only way to hide from a dog is to cover the smell with another smell, like coffee.
> 
> That's not true. Dogs smell the particles that escape the material it is in. Lets say you have drugs wrapped in many layers of plastic wrap, inside sealed pvc piping, in a gas tank, heading across the border. The weed has been sitting in place for about 8 hours or so, the drug dog comes and smells, gasoline, pvc, plastic wrap, and guess what? Weed! The only way to beat a drug dog is to have the drugs packaged very well off location, then move the product within a hour or two before the smell starts to escape... Everyone knows about people trying to trick the dogs with coffee, powdered soap, hot pepper, etc and it don't work...


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> For dogs or people? Chances are if you don't smell it nobody else does either. On the other hand, if dogs are in your building or near your grow looking for weed, you're pretty much screwed at that point aren't you?


cops dont come near my building, the tower block i live in is called the jungle and the cops stay away as much as they can, when they are forced to come in to the building they are always 10 handed, there has been 3 stabbing murders in my block in the last two years.

but if my neighbour reported a smell of weed the cops would come running about three van loads of them.


----------



## tet1953 (Jul 23, 2011)

stephaniesloan said:


> cops dont come near my building, the tower block i live in is called the jungle and the cops stay away as much as they can, when they are forced to come in to the building they are always 10 handed, there has been 3 stabbing murders in my block in the last two years.
> 
> but if my neighbour reported a smell of weed the cops would come running about three van loads of them.


Only one thing to do then...kill the neighbors. Don't sound like you need to worry about repercussions from that.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 23, 2011)

tet1953 said:


> Only one thing to do then...kill the neighbors. Don't sound like you need to worry about repercussions from that.


 
good idea i will offer them a cup of tea on the landing later and add a little arsenic. wink.

no honestly as i said i have jammed open the landing window about an inch and added an air freshener wink.


----------



## ROBSTERB (Jul 24, 2011)

youve just gave your location away m8 anyone from around your area knows what block of flats your in! plus if thats your real name then wont be hard to pin point who you are, i would edit that post above m8 to be safe, good luck.


----------



## stephaniesloan (Jul 24, 2011)

ROBSTERB said:


> youve just gave your location away m8 anyone from around your area knows what block of flats your in! plus if thats your real name then wont be hard to pin point who you are, i would edit that post above m8 to be safe, good luck.


a million people do this on landings.
and 600 flats in my block.
and my name is unknown to anybody here on riu.
come ahead LOL.


----------

